

Spooky: How NSA’ Surveillance Algorithms See Into Your Life - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2012/07/24/nsa-surveillance-algorithms-see-into-your-life/

======
SageRaven
What I want to know is:

1\. How to get a copy of your own dossier

2\. What's the most practical way to protect your internet traffic? TOR?
Routing through a VPN tunnel outside of the US?

If this surveillance is even half as extensive as these articles portray, I
just want to throw my hands up and not give a damn any more. It just seems
like a lost cause.

~~~
snowwrestler
<http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/foia/foia_handbook.shtml>

Good luck...

------
wkdown
I don't understand why everyone assumes any and all spying the NSA does is
used against US citizens. None of these articles ever mention USSID 18. Why is
that?

~~~
wkdown
Also Executive Order 12333 Part 2.3

------
rajupp
I have previously joked & ridiculed people for exagerrating concerns on FB &
Google's privacy policies. But what NSA doing now is creepy to the core.

~~~
RaduTyrsina
And they've been doing it for a while now

------
cremnob
The New Yorker wrote a much better (and longer) piece about this last year.

[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/05/23/110523fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/05/23/110523fa_fact_mayer?currentPage=all)

~~~
RaduTyrsina
So because they wrote it, nobody else shouldn't? :)

~~~
artmageddon
They ought to improve upon it, or give updates at least.

~~~
runjake
They did. New whistleblowers giving new information, along with updated
progress on legal action.

